# Looking for a flightless female pigeon to adopt



## Ruru (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello
My flightless pigeon pet Bianco lost his mate. Bianco is a PMV survivor and is very lonely. We live in NYC, and we have been looking for a flightless pigeon female to adopt but without luck. Please help if you can
thank you!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can try Palomacy pigeon adoptions, they are on Facebook.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, there is a pet shop in brooklyn ny that sells pigeons you can take the subway to get there the address is 1622a broadway it is near halsey st i forget the train line you take to get there you can look it up on an mta map the phone#is 718-443-3500 you can buy a pigeon for about 10$


----------



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

Wild Bird Fund, 565 Columbus Ave in Manhattan
NYC Pigeon Rescue--nycprc.org, also on Facebook
All My Rescued Birds--on Instagram, send her a DM. I believe she's in Manhattan, but it might be Brooklyn


----------

